# My Little Darling , Astro



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

I’ve Had This Little Angel Since She Was 4 Weeks Old 🙂 ...Hand Fed Her Until She Started Eating Solids And She Has Been My Best Friend Since !! 🌹

It’s Amazing How Cockatiels Look Back At You And Say ....Thank You For Looking After Me All These Years !! 🙂

I Hope To Have Many More Years With You 🙂

Along With All The Laughs And Cuddles ❤

I Love You My Astro ❤


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Astro is so beautiful! You have such an amazing and special bond with her. Love the photos!


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank You Vicki 🙂 

She Is A Special One ❤

She Literally Gets Mad When I Stop Running The Top Of Her Neck !! 

She Nibbles Furiously At My Finger Then Bows Her Head Down Again Like “C’mon That Feels Good Why You Stopping!!!” 


Ahhhh She Is Such A Great Joy..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's so sweet! My boy Coco does the exact same thing!


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Hahaha Oh He Must Be Such A Sweet Boy !! 

Please Can I See Him !! 🙂


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a video of Coco receiving scritches from me. Can you confirm that the link worked? If not I'll try uploading it another way.

Below I've attached some (old!) pictures of Coco with me. I'll have to search through my back up folder for more pics! (Literally have 1000's of photos of my 'tiels) :blush:


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Aahhhhh He Is Just The Sweetest !! 😄 

Yes The Video Link Works !!

Thanks So Much For Letting Me See That Cuddlebug 🙂 

Apollo Looks Similar To Him But Isn’t As Willing To Let Me Touch His Head Or Neck ...But He Does Have The Odd Happy Day Where He Will Let Me 😂

I Can See Coco Is Very Loved And Well Cared For 🙂 


Thanks Again Vicki !! 🌹


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Here Is A Picture Of Apollo That I Took A Few Minutes Ago ....The Greys Are Handsome!! 🙂


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Apollo is so handsome! Love his bright colouring. 

I found a couple more cute pics of Coco. He is actually not a normal grey but a male pearl, all his pearls were molted out several years ago (he's 5 years old and I've had him since he was 9 weeks old).


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Awwwhhh Coco Boy Is A Real Beauty !! 

Thank You So Much For Sharing Vicki 🙂

I Had A Peek And There’s 2 Eggs In The Box Now ...I Really Hope They Go Through The Whole Hatching And Rearing Phase Well ....They Certainly Seem More Interested This Time Round 🙂


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's exciting! Best of of luck to you and your pair with the new clutch! Keep us updated on how they are doing.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Astro*

What a cutie! Astro really does look like a sweetie! I love the "scritches" picture (the last one, where you are tickling her head.) Bennie lets me scratch his head, but not to that extent. "Tiels are such awesome companions!


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh I Most Certainly Will Vicki!! 🙂

Janalee,I Couldn’t Agree More ...Cockatiels Really Are Wonderful,Loving And Truly Amazing Companions 🙂


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

You all have such beautiful birds! I'm still handrearing Pipoca, but we have a really strong bond as well. I hope he grows up to be strong and healthy too. ^ ^


----------



## Killswitch (Jul 31, 2018)

flowertiel said:


> You all have such beautiful birds! I'm still handrearing Pipoca, but we have a really strong bond as well. I hope he grows up to be strong and healthy too. ^ ^


He sure will👍😊


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

flowertiel said:


> You all have such beautiful birds! I'm still handrearing Pipoca, but we have a really strong bond as well. I hope he grows up to be strong and healthy too. ^ ^


Oh That’s Lovely 🙂 

All The Best With Little Pipoca !! 😄


----------

